# Different or not????



## Docopac (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a question about powders:

Is there a difference between Hodgdon 4350 and IMR 4350

*Never Mind I found my answer :beer: *


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Just to make sure you have the right answer they are definately not the same. They are similar, but still have different burn rates and produce different pressures.


----------

